# Triple mounting of LEDs within a standard light



## Tixx (Feb 14, 2013)

Question: Has anyone any experience mounting 3 LEDs in a spot made for only 1 LED? Say by angling them all in toward each other a bit to make room within the reflector opening. What would happen if done that way?


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Feb 14, 2013)

It'll usually look funny. Angling power LEDs rarely works well unless you make a custom heatsink with angled facets for the LEDs to sit on. And no matter what, the reflector focuses light from its focus (Center of the reflector, at some height). So if you have a line of LEDs, you'd get a vague oval shape. And if you make a triangle, you'd have very little throw and strange overlapping splashes of light.


----------



## Tixx (Mar 8, 2013)

AnAppleSnail said:


> It'll usually look funny. Angling power LEDs rarely works well unless you make a custom heatsink with angled facets for the LEDs to sit on. And no matter what, the reflector focuses light from its focus (Center of the reflector, at some height). So if you have a line of LEDs, you'd get a vague oval shape. And if you make a triangle, you'd have very little throw and strange overlapping splashes of light.



Thanks for that info. I never got notification and figured the thread was lost.


----------



## Thr3Evo (Mar 9, 2013)

Do you mean something like  this ?


----------

